# Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer



## Cleenz (30. Januar 2009)

*Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Servus!

Hat jemand von euch schon die Dinger gesehen: Lautsprecher Teufel - Kopfhörer

War gerade mal wieder auf Teufel.de und hab die entdeckt. Wüsste gerne mal ob die schon jemand hat und mal seine Meinung dazu posten könnte. Bin ja bekennender Teufel Fanboy und wenn die bei dem Preis gute Leistung bieten wäre das ja mal eine Überlegung wert!

@ PCGHW: Ist da schon ein Test angedacht? Wäre super!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

oha da bin ich aber echt mal gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen...

Mal sehen wie die abschneiden....

greetz


----------



## Der Dudelsack (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Schade das das kein Headset ist
Ein seperates micro find ich net so gut


----------



## Cleenz (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Wenn ich für wenig Geld eine hohe Klangqualität bekomme, dann ist es mir egal ob sie ein Mikro haben oder nicht. Wäre aber als Option schon nicht schlecht!


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Na, für den HiFi-Freak, der auf neutrale Klangwiedergabe steht, wird das anhand der Beschreibung wohl nichts sein.
Und das er eben kein federleichtes Nichts ist, läßt nicht unbedingt auf Tragekomfort für lange Stunden schließen.


----------



## Oliver (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Kopfhörer ist unterwegs und wird getestet sobald er da ist. Ich freu mich drauf und bin echt gespannt wie er klingt. Bis auf das fehlende Mikrofon macht der Kopfhörer auf den Bildern einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen hat, ist das keine Eigenentwicklung sondern ne Umdeklarierung von nem bestehenden:

Yoga Electronics Co., Ltd.

Ob es nun wirklich so ist, kann ich nicht 100%ig bestätigen, aber vom Aussehen her  ...


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen hat, ist das keine Eigenentwicklung sondern ne Umdeklarierung von nem bestehenden:
> 
> Yoga Electronics Co., Ltd.
> 
> Ob es nun wirklich so ist, kann ich nicht 100%ig bestätigen, aber vom Aussehen her  ...



Das Teufel Produkte irgendow einkauft und als eigene verkauft glaub ich weniger.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Naja YOGA ist ja ne OEM Company, ich würde das ganze nicht für ausgeschlossen halten.

Ausserdem sind die ähnlichkeiten schon sehr verblüffend.


----------



## slpnr (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

das yoga gerücht habe ich auch schon gehört.

teufel kommt mit den kh ja auch ganz plötzlich und ohne vorankündigung. mit der nummer würden sie sich aber echt selber bloß stellen!


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

wenn es so gut wird wie die Teufel Soundsysteme wird das der renner


----------



## B4umkuch3n (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

cool wollte mir schon lange nen neuen KH zulegen 
wenn der zu dem preis auch noch gut ist wird er gekauft


----------



## Overlocked (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Ich werde ihn auch mal testen, sowas muss man gehört haben


----------



## Cleenz (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

So, ich hab ihn mal bestellt! Brauche zwar eigentlich keinen, aber als Teufelfanboy muss das einfach sein! Ich habe große Erwartungen! Wenn ich ihn ausführlich getestet habe kommt auf jeden Fall ein Bericht! Bin gespannt!


----------



## Astaroth (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Mich würde ja brennend interessieren was für technische Daten der hat, vor allem welche Impedanz, denn wenn die zu hoch ist dürfte der an nem MP3 Player oder ner schwachen Soundkarte relativ leise sein.


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Aufgrund seiner hohen Empfindlichkeit erzeugt der Teufel-Hörer einen bemerkenswerten "Druck", so dass er gerade bei zu leisen Kopfhörer-Ausgängen (z.B. mancher MP3-Player oder Mischpulte) eine ausgezeichnete Wahl darstellt.
^^


----------



## OctoCore (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

LOL Das zählt ja wohl kaum als "Technische Daten". Das ist Marketing.


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

naja aber man könnte daraus schliessen das sie eine niedrige imp. haben.. wenn man dem glaubt.


----------



## Cleenz (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Würde ich ähnlich sehen! Sollte eigentlich gehen! Werde das dann aber natürlich auch ausprobieren  Man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Also ich stell einfach mal ein paar Vermutungen an: 
Ich schätz die werden so um die 24Ω+/-15% haben.
Mit nem Frequenzbereich zwischen 20-20Khz


----------



## Hupe (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Hat sie denn nun schon irgendwer? Will sie mir nämlich vll auch kaufen und wäre deshalb über ein paar Meinungen froh


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Äußerst interessant. Ich bin auf den Test sehr gespannt.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Teufel hat Kopfhörer vorgestellt, Kopfhörer allgemein - HIFI-FORUM

Hier wird auch schon heiß diskutiert.
Die haben auch die Ähnlichkeit mit dem Yoga festgestellt.


----------



## Cleenz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Ja, den Thread habe ich auch interessiert verfolgt! Für mich ist allerdings die Frage mit dem Yoga Kopfhörer noch nicht 100%ig geklärt. Irgendwie widerspricht es allem was ich bislang über Teufel dachte das dieses Gerät keine Eigenkonstruktion ist.

PS: Er ist übrigens noch immer nicht angekommen  Ich warte noch sehnsüchtig!


----------



## Hupe (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Mag mir bald auch mal Kopfhörer kaufen 
Sind sie denn nun schon bei jemandem angekommen?


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Also soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, scheinen das wirklich die Yoga zu sein.
Ich denke in dem Preisrahmen gibt es bessere Alternativen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

TEST: Teufel Stereo-Kopfhörer AC 9050 PH (16.02.2009)
TEST


----------



## Overlocked (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Danke. Hört sich ja vielversprechend an...


----------



## Cleenz (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Verdammt, das klingt super! Warum ist meiner eigentlich noch nicht da! Irgendwie pennt Teufel... Bin jetzt noch mehr aufgeregt!


----------



## Overlocked (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Wird schon kommen Bin immer noch am grübeln, entweder der Dt 990 oder der Teufel


----------



## Bullveyr (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

naja, der DT 990 spielt schon alleine preislich in einer anderen Liga


----------



## Overlocked (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Aber obwohl ich den Teufel schicker finde


----------



## Cleenz (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Naja, danach solltest du vielleicht nicht gehen! Ich hab ihn mir auch nur bestellt, da ich bekennender Teufel Fanboy bin  Ich würde es halt davon abhängig machen was du zahlen willst!


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*



Cleenz schrieb:


> ! Ich hab ihn mir auch nur bestellt, da ich bekennender Teufel Fanboy bin


Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie Leute Fanboys sein können ?
Das geht doch gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand oder nicht ?
Erklär mir doch mal was dich zum Teufel Fanboy macht ?

mfg


----------



## Cleenz (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Nein, tut es nicht zwangsweise. Logitech Fanboy zu sein, das geht gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand. Bei Teufel ist das was anderes. Egal was die rausbringen, es wird ein Knaller. Deswegen habe ich alles was mit Lautsprechern und Sound zu tun hat von Teufel. Das fängt bei den Kopfhörern an, geht über ein Motiv 2 für den Pc, ein Motiv 6 im Wohnzimmer und zwei M 400 ebenfalls für den Pc. Ach genau, ein Concept E als Surroundsound im Schlafzimmer. Außerdem trinke ich morgens Kaffee aus einer Teufel Tasse, habe ein Teufel Einstellmikrofon und zwei T-Shirts. Dabei fällt mir ein, bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch eine Anlage im Auto von Teufel. Die musste aber was besserem weichen 

Glaubst du es mir jetzt


----------



## Mexxim (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Und genau dein vorletzter satz ist das kontoverse: 

Die musste aber was besserem weichen 

Es gibt was besseres als teufel, warum also fanboy?!...-> nVidia macht eine deutlich schlechtere Karte, weil du aber das logo un den Name schön findes un fan davon bist kaufst du sie trotzdem...

Nicht ein bisschen sinnfrei?!.....

aber btt: Ich warte erstmal noch nen Test von PCGH ab...ausserdem stört es mich das die nich noch ein Mikro hätten dran machen können..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Cleenz (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Teufel ist nicht gerade berühmt berüchtigt für seine unglaublichen Auto Lautsprecher. Ich fahre jetzt ein rund 10.000 Euro System durch die Gegend! In dem Preissegment gibt es natürlich noch bessere Marken. Außerdem habe ich nie behauptet das Teufel das Beste ist was du bekommen kannst. Das wäre auch ziemlich weit hergeholt, denn das ist es sicherlich nicht. Trotzdem bieten Sie in der jeweiligen Preisklasse mit (meistens jedoch die) beste Qualität. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Du musst das aber auch nicht verstehen 

Das mit dem Mikro ist ja mal wieder typisch. Wer braucht schon ein Mirko an Kopfhörern. Kauf dir ein Standmikro und freu dich an der hohen Klangqualität, die du so nur bei viel teureren Headsets bekommst. Außerdem sind die Dinger auch für DJs gedacht und mp3 Player. Wer braucht da schon ein Mikro! Und nochmal: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Das wäre sonst nämlich wirlich sinnfrei!


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Bei Teufel ist es wie bei so ziemlich jeder anderen Marke.
Die Sachen die sie rausbringen, verkaufen sie mit ordentlich Gewinn.
Ist nicht so als wenn die altruistisch sind und dir das System schenken.
Dann wäre ich auch ein Fanboy 
Außerdem baut Teufel für das Geld nicht die besten Anlagen, da gibt es einige Alternativen.
Da ist es doch nur logisch, dass man differenziert schaut wie die Teufel Sachen im Verhältnis zur Konkurrenz stehen.
Sicherlich hat Teufel ein paar Klasse Systeme, die ein großteil der Konkurrenz hinter sich lassen.
Aber auch da wird es irgendwie Konkurrenz geben.

Und "Egal was die rausbringen, das wird ein Knaller" ist ja wirklich ohne Verstand.
Die Kopfhörer scheinen ja auch umgelabelte Yoga zu sein und dann gibt es da wirklich eine große Gewinnspanne für ein Low-Midfi-Produkt.

Wie blöd kann man sein nur Sachen von einer Firma zu kaufen, ungeachtet ob es bessere Alternativen gibt oder nicht ???

Du bist sozusagen der wahrgewordene Traum eines jeden Unternehmens.
Das macht mir fast schon ein Angst.



--- 
Mal ON TOPIC:

Fällt euch da eigentlich nichts auf:


Teufel Test: TEST: Teufel Stereo-Kopfhörer AC 9050 PH (16.02.2009)

Der nach dem geschlossenen Prinzip aufgebaute Kopfhörer weist 50 mm Treiber und eine Impedanz von 32 Ohm auf. Durch die hohe Empfindlichkeit von 98 dB (+/- 3 dB bei 1 kHz) arbeitet der Hörer auch mit Zuspielern (z.B. mobile Music-Player) zusammen, die keinen besonders hohen Kopfhörer-Ausgangspegel bereit stellen. Die maximale Eingangsleistung, die bewältigt wird, liegt bei 1.000 mW. Die mitgelieferten Kabel weisen eine Länge von 2,5 Metern (6,25 mm Spiralkabel) beziehungsweise 3 Metern (3,5 mm Kabel) auf. Akustisch ist der Teufel laut Werksangaben "rund und volltönend" ausgelegt. Ob wir diese Charakteristik in den Hörtestreihen bestätigen konnten, lesen Sie jetzt. Gesamtnote Technik: Hier wird ein solider Standard in der 70 EUR-Klasse geboten. Gesamtnote: Gut. 

Yoga Webseite:
Yoga Electronics Co., Ltd.


 Driver unit...............Ø50mm

 Impedance.................24Ω+/-15%

 Sensitivity...............97dB+/-3dB at 1KHz

 Frequency Response........20~20KHz

 Maximum power lnput.......1000mW

 Rated Power lnput.........1mW

 Coiled cable..............1 meter long (extended length)

 With Gold plated 3.5mm plug, 6.3Øplug adapter

 Weight....................400g (含Cable) 



Mal gaaanz abgesehen von dem Äußeren, ist es nicht sehr Merkwürdig, dass die Daten fast gleich sind


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Teufel AC 9050 PH Kopfhörer: Neu im Testlabor - Teufel AC 9050 PH, Kopfhörer, Neu im Testlabor

"Die Teufel-Kopfhörer wurden nicht von Teufel selbst entwickelt, sondern über die taiwanische Firma Yoga Electronics bezogen und mit Unterstützung von Teufel-Ingenieuren klanglich optimiert - diese Vorgehensweise ist nicht unüblich. "



Es ist übrigens üblich von OEM Herstellern Waren zu beziehen und als eigene zu verkaufen. Kannst ja mal nachforschen wieviele richtige Netzteilhersteller es wirklich nur gibt (Corsair fertigt bei Seasonic, BeQuite fertigt bei Foton...). Anderes Beispiel sind z.Bsp. viele PC-Mäuse. Bei Handy´s oder eher Smartphones gibts das auch. Hinter MDA, XDA etc von Vodafone, T-Mobile, O2 steckt auch meist nur die Firma HTC


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Den Artikel hatte ich gar nicht gelesen.

Mir ist bewusst, dass es nicht unüblich ist OEM Waren zu kaufen.

Aber ich verstehe nicht, dass einfach gesagt wird:
"Wow ein Teufel Kopfhörer, scheiß auf Probehören, DEN MUSS ich haben.
Kann ja gar nicht schlecht klingen ! "


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Versteh den ganzen Teufel-Hype auch nicht. Klar Teufel ist recht gut und das vorallem zu dem Preis, aber das NonPlusUltra ist auch Teufel nicht. Ich hab mein Concept C bei eBay wieder verkauft und sogar mehr bekommen als ich direkt bei Teufel bezahlt hab, nur durch den Hype. 

Find auch manche Denkweisen komisch. "uhh ich hab ein Concept E, ich bin imba und ihr nicht!" Vorallem für Musik ist 2.1 oder 5.1 totall sinnfrei.


----------



## Overlocked (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Es kommt immer drauf an, wie es klingt Mir ist es egal, ob ich jetzt 4 oder nur 2 Lautsprecher um mich rum habe, Hauptsache es klingt gut. Es ist wie in einem Stickeralbum, auch wenn man es übertreiben kann...


----------



## Cleenz (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

@BloodySuicide:

Warum soll 2.1 nicht für Musik gut sein? Ich hatte auch überlegt mir Studiomonitore an den PC zu hängen, allerdings wird dabei der Tieftonbereich für mich nicht anständig abgedeckt. Bei einem anständigen 2.1 passiert dir das nicht. Zwei Studiomonitore mit Subwoofer sind auch ein 2.1 System. Zwei Boxen und ein Subwoofer. Wo ist das Problem? Was würdest du denn empfehlen? Mir fällt jetzt spontan keine gute Alternative ein.

@ JunkMastahFlash:

Danke, als blöd würde ich mich nicht zwangsweise bezeichnen. Und meine Äußerung mit egal was die rausbringen es wird ein Knaller, daran halte ich weiter fest. Es ist ja schon fast ein schlechter Produkt, wenn etwas von Teufel bei AreaDVD nur das Label Ausgezeichnet bekommt und nicht Referenz.

@ Topic:

Die Kopfhörer sind endlich heute gekommen! Jetzt habe ich über Fasching vermutlich nicht so viel Zeit sie auszuprobieren, aber nächste Woche folgt dann an dieser Stelle mal ein Bericht! Ich bin echt gespannt!


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Mir fallen dort spontan zwei erstklassige Standboxen ein.
Vielleicht sollte man mal Area DVD hinterfragen, wenn diese nur Auszeichnungen vergeben ohne Kritik zu üben.
Letztendlich fließt da ja schließlich Geld.


----------



## Cleenz (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Du willst dir zwei erstklassige Standboxen auf den Schreibtisch stellen? Das ist ja eine spitzen Idee! Zwei Boxentürme auf dem Schreibtisch ist nicht nur praktikabel, sondern sieht auch noch super aus. Das erklärt aber noch immer nicht die Aussage das 2.1 für Musik Mist ist! Mich würde ja mal interessieren was unser allwissender JunkMastahFlash auf dem Schreibtisch hat. Vermutlich ein Teufel System. Dann kriege ich einen Lachkrampf. Oder sind es vielleicht doch nur ein paar Aldi Boxen? Fragen über Fragen!

Die Referenzauszeichnung von AreaDVD bei meinem Motiv 6 kann ich nur bestätigen. Hab in der Preisklasse noch nichts besseres gehört und ich hab mir schon viel angehört!

So, das hat jetzt auch echt überhaupt nix mehr mit dem Topic zu tun!


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

2.1.. die sache ist die, das musik über sateliten nicht so gut rüber kommt. musik hört sich über meine alte denon/heco anlage auch um einiges besser an als über ein sat system. viel mehr volumen drin.. dazu kann man dann immer noch parallel ein sub betreiben, wie ich es hatte. 5.1 oder mehr systeme sind nur für kino/spiele da.. und keiner sagte das teufel die besten musik anlagen herstellte. nur die besten heimkino systeme. da sind sie top.


----------



## Cleenz (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Ja schon, nur zwei Standboxen mit Sub sind auch 2.1. Das heißt ja nicht das das so ein piseliges PC Soundsystem sein muss. Stimme dir da schon voll zu. 5.1 ist natürlich Unsinn für Musik. Das mit den besten Heimkinosystemen würde ich auch mal so unterschreiben  Die besten Musikanlagen der Welt findet man auch in einem ganz anderen Preissegment. So ein paar Nautilus von B&W würden mir schon ganz gut gefallen. Bin schon am sparen


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*



> Bloody Suicide schrieb:
> Vorallem für Musik ist 2.1 oder 5.1 totall sinnfrei.


Darauf bezog ich mich, da hat er sicherlich Recht.
Natürlich sind 3-Wege Standboxen für den Schreibtisch nicht optimal, aber darüber hat ja auch keiner gesprochen.

Für Musik sind geschlossene 2.0 Systeme halt das Non Plus Ultra.

Bei zwei Klipschörner brauchst du auch keine Subs mehr 

Der Klang ist halt viel homogener.



> Mich würde ja mal interessieren was unser allwissender JunkMastahFlash auf dem Schreibtisch hat.


Ich hab auf dem Schreibtisch ein Logitech Z4 System stehen und zocken tue ich meißtens über die Kopfhörer.

Die Musik/Heimkino Wiedergabe übernimmt bei mir ein Teufel Theater 1.

Aber was tut das eigtl. zur Sache ?
Warum 





> Vermutlich ein Teufel System. Dann kriege ich einen Lachkrampf.


Ich hab doch nie gesagt, dass Teufel schlecht ist.
Ich hab nur gesagt, dass es total Hohl ist sich einem Anbieter zu verschreiben, wenn andere auch gute Alternativen im Angebot haben.
Bzw. das es Hohl ist einem Unternehmen blindlings zu vertrauen.

Mfg


----------



## Hupe (15. April 2009)

*AW: Die ersten Teufel Kopfhörer*

Gibts hier neue Erfahrungen?


----------

